# H. Upmann Half Coronas



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Has anyone had any experience with these? Found a 5er at a good price but, my experience with Habanos is nil. I figured a small purchase from a proper retailer would be a good step to take. Thanks in advance. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

They are well received, I've only had one but I liked it a lot. I don't buy them because I can get other full sized petite coronas for the same price. Wish they were cheaper.


----------



## Drummerguy1584 (Mar 24, 2016)

Loved my H. Upmann from the other day, not a half corona, but I say go for it. They're amazing with coffee in the morning 


"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

A great small smoke. Well balanced and all the Upmann flavors in a little package.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Good to know. I hear anything in the Upmann line is tasty. Looking through the threads it does appear to be popular here.

Just to clarify I realize that in the title to this thread I got a little happy with the "p" and, light on the "n". I just wasn't able to edit it 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

poppajon75 said:


> Good to know. I hear anything in the Upmann line is tasty. Looking through the threads it does appear to be popular here.
> 
> Just to clarify I realize that in the title to this thread I got a little happy with the "p" and, light on the "n". I just wasn't able to edit it
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


I took care of the title typo for you.

And I agree with others, HUHC's are very good. Can't go wrong with them.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks @curmudgeonista for fixing my typo. I literally put my face in my palm shaking my head after I realized it. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Thanks for posting this. I definitely want to try some of these. Sometimes it would be great have a shorter time commitment stick that also runs in the mild or medium range. I bet they go great with your morning coffee.
Do these guys need much age on them to be good ?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

poppajon75 said:


> Thanks @*curmudgeonista* for fixing my typo. I literally put my face in my palm shaking my head after I realized it.


No problem.

Double P's for @poppajon75, 'nuff said. :grin2:


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

I actually just recently bought a box of Upmann PC's, but if the price was right wouldn't blink about buying a 5'er of HC's. ;-)


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Grey Goose said:


> I bought the Upmann PC's, but if the price was right wouldn't blink about buying the HC's.


I can't attest to it being a phenomenal deal but, to me it's feasible for a test run 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

poppajon75 said:


> I can't attest to it being a phenomenal deal but, to me it's feasible for a test run
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Well, done-didily-do then! ;-)


----------



## talisker10 (Nov 6, 2015)

I had a huhc young and it was harsh and had ammonia. It was too fresh. Imo these need time.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

talisker10 said:


> I had a huhc young and it was harsh and had ammonia. It was too fresh. Imo these need time.


How much time in your estimation ? Thanks


----------



## talisker10 (Nov 6, 2015)

Joe Sticks said:


> How much time in your estimation ? Thanks


I don't have any experience aging cigars, but 3-5 years for cc's is the average recommended time. You need to experiment with this process.

I have to add that I picked the cigar in question from my b&m, and he stores them at 70 to 72% rh, and I smoked it the same day. I think that made the smoking experience worse. I had read good reviews on it so I wanted to try it right away.

You will get better results if you acclimate it to your desired rh.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

poppajon75 said:


> Has anyone had any experience with these? Found a 5er at a good price but, my experience with Habanos is nil. I figured a small purchase from a proper retailer would be a good step to take. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


I used to only smoke Partagas shorts. Then one day a friend on here
Al better known as BullMan actually asmartbull. I nick named him Bullman:wink2:. Suggested HUHC i think they are fantastic. The only thing i don't like about them is the last couple of boxes. I have gotten burn rather quickly.:vs_laugh:


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I used to only smoke Partagas shorts. Then one day a friend on here
> Al better known as BullMan actually asmartbull. I nick named him Bullman:wink2:. Suggested HUHC i think they are fantastic. The only thing i don't like about them is the last couple of boxes. I have gotten burn rather quickly.:vs_laugh:


I'm sure the burn issue had nothing to do with enjoying them often  I'm glad to hear strong endorsements on these. I'll post my results which are hopefully positive. I've got some work to do before I commit to them.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

talisker10 said:


> I don't have any experience aging cigars, but 3-5 years for cc's is the average recommended time. You need to experiment with this process.


That used to be the case, but not anymore. I'm smoking '14 and '15 with zero issues, and they're delicious. They don't have that "aged" flavor, but they're smoking very well young, as well as any NC with the same age, IMHO.

I think you hit the nail on the head here..



talisker10 said:


> I have to add that I picked the cigar in question from my b&m, and he stores them at 70 to 72% rh, and I smoked it the same day. I think that made the smoking experience worse. I had read good reviews on it so I wanted to try it right away.
> 
> You will get better results if you acclimate it to your desired rh.


Smoking any CC at that high is going to result in a harsh and bitter smoke. HUHC are excellent little smokes, like a mini Mag46, one of my favorites. Smoke them slowly and they can last for quite a while, too!


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

My plan is to try them like any other 5er. Try one after a couple weeks. It won't be "prime" but, I think I'll either see potential or not. Try another after a month or so and, so on. In my experience with NCs (which isn't extensive by any means)I can pretty much tell if I'm going to like them or, not. In my opinion you've got burn a few sticks prematurely if you're new. How else can you tell if a smoke will have a profile you'll enjoy. If you like them prematurely then chances are you'll enjoy them after a good nap. This might not fit some others process but, for me at the moment it's working. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Fine cigar the Upmann 1/2 corona. Many small cigars in the Havana portfolio smoke well,but tend to be a bit one dimensional. Not the 1/2 corona.It has the nuances and allows for different flavors to come forward and the retreat while smoking..Another pleasant surprise
it the cost hasn't gone up much since its release. I think it was around 105 bucks in 11-12 and now they're only around 115 to 129 dollars depending on your vendor..


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

There's a lot of good things said about the HUHC but, what about the HU Coronas Major tubos? Seems as though one could get a little more cigar for nearly the same price. A little smaller rg but, a couple inches longer. (Seriously not meant to be an innuendo )

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

poppajon75 said:


> There's a lot of good things said about the HUHC but, what about the HU Coronas Major tubos? Seems as though one could get a little more cigar for nearly the same price. A little smaller rg but, a couple inches longer. (Seriously not meant to be an innuendo )


Not sure what you're seeing for price on the Coronas Major, but tubos are not typically best bang for the buck unless you find them at a really good sale price. Not saying they aren't good, but you are paying extra for the tube.

Compare that HU Coronas Major to the Partagas Petit Corona Especiales. Both are Eminentes (their shared_ Vitola de Galera_) and both are cigars that were once-upon-a-time machine made. There will typically be about a $25 a box difference in price, or $1 per tube, though they are arguably as close a comparison in size & quality level as you'll find. BTW, the Partagas Coronas Senior is also an Eminentes with similar history and, like the HUCM, sells for about $25 a box more than the PCE (presumably b/c of that $1 a tube premium). Also note that with larger vitolas the premium for the tube is often plus $2 or more.

I mention the machine-made history because there are a number of CC's that fall into this category. Handmade with long-filler since 2002, yet even today are usually priced lower than other similarly sized CC's that have always been handmades. Surprisingly good bargains, but apparently still not considered top-tier by HSA.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

@curmudgeonista Thank you for the education on the matter. I was under the impression that the tubos were somehow different. Not necessarily better but, just different. It'll save me a few bucks not needing a fancy tube to house a cigar. Thank you for looking out for the little guy here. I appreciate any and, all knowledge members like you and others pass on to beginners like myself.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

poppajon75 said:


> @*curmudgeonista* Thank you for the education on the matter. I was under the impression that the tubos were somehow different. Not necessarily better but, just different. It'll save me a few bucks not needing a fancy tube to house a cigar. Thank you for looking out for the little guy here. I appreciate any and, all knowledge members like you and others pass on to beginners like myself.


Don't get me wrong. If the price is right I'd buy 'em too. It's nice to have a few tubos around for _grab-it-and-growl_ situations. But, if the price differential is close to that $25 premium I mentioned, then I'd defer to the PCE (or Partagas Mille Fleurs - no secret the PMF's have been outstanding cigars at a bargain price lately).


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> Don't get me wrong. If the price is right I'd buy 'em too. It's nice to have a few tubos around for _grab-it-and-growl_ situations. But, if the price differential is close to that $25 premium I mentioned, then I'd defer to the PCE (or Partagas Mille Fleurs - no secret the PMF's have been outstanding cigars at a bargain price lately).


Grab-it-and-Growl..... Knew you resembled your avatar.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

poppajon75 said:


> @curmudgeonista Thank you for the education on the matter. I was under the impression that the tubos were somehow different. Not necessarily better but, just different. It'll save me a few bucks not needing a fancy tube to house a cigar. Thank you for looking out for the little guy here. I appreciate any and, all knowledge members like you and others pass on to beginners like myself.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


There is one difference: tubos stay round, they don't get pressed. If I were rich, I would only ever but Boli RC in a tubo!


----------

